# Found: Fix for Complex Linear Distortion - Samyang 14/2.8



## JumboShrimp (Mar 1, 2016)

(This is a follow-up to my previous post which garnered no replies. :-\ )

DxO OpticsPro 10 has a correction module which fixes (most of) the significant and complex linear distortion from the Samyang/Rokinon 14/2.8. Below is a "before and after" example, untouched except for the DxO correction, shot on a 6D.


----------



## LostBoyNZ (Mar 1, 2016)

That looks a good correction to me. That 14mm lens is indeed a pain with distortion. Do you happen to know if there's a similar profile in Lightroom?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks! I didn't notice the module before, I think I'll go back and reprocess some images!


----------



## scyrene (Mar 1, 2016)

Fwiw there are also profiles for Lightroom that correct this lens very well. The complex distortion is the lens's only major weakness, in my opinion.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 1, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Fwiw there are also profiles for Lightroom that correct this lens very well. The complex distortion is the lens's only major weakness, in my opinion.



Agreed. Note that the profiles don't come pre-installed, though, so you need to use the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader application and look for them.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 1, 2016)

wsheldon said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Fwiw there are also profiles for Lightroom that correct this lens very well. The complex distortion is the lens's only major weakness, in my opinion.
> ...



Yes, I downloaded a couple (Canon:Samyang 14mm) - one was good, the other bad. But then I found one I'd never installed myself, so I guess it came pre-installed, which was listed under the lens's alternate brand-name, Rokinon.


----------

